# CJ's Blog



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally decided to make a blog lol starting from the start:

We got CJ (Casper-Jasper) from the vet after a petstore assistant turned him in to the RSPCA after being mauled by a dog (petshop let a little kid hold him and she dropped him, so not the dogs or the dogs owners fault...) he settled in all good and is happy as can be at the moment, loving the attention of being a house rabbit and loving jumping everything he can. Piccies!: 












In HIS (!) bed, he wouldnt sleep in anything smaller! lol:





Under the parrot cage:





Bunneh' flop!:





Grooming - dont mind the mess on the wall in the background, the parrot thinks hes sooo funny! :grumpy: :







Enjoy!
Got loads more pics on the camera so might be updating with them soon.


----------



## polly (Apr 14, 2008)

He is adorable :biggrin2:so when is he coming for a visit to scotland  what a shame he got mauled he looks very happy now though Look forward to seeing more piccies


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG, that is one ADORABLE Bunny. I'm in Love:heartbeat:, he would look so cute with my Daisy Mae.

Can hardly wait for more pictures.

Susan


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 15, 2008)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> OMG, that is one ADORABLE Bunny.Â  I'm in Love:heartbeat:, he would look so cute with my Daisy Mae.



Thanks Polly. 

Sooska - Polly said that yesterday, so when you sending Daisy Mae over? hehehehehe


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 15, 2008)

What a cutie! I love the pics keep 'em coming!


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww what a cute I love the bunneh flop pic!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone, got a few more pics to post but wont be able to have the camera for a few weeks (CBB to type up why. hehe) so have to upload the pics I have now.

Quick update:

Not much going on but he is going to the vet tonight, got up this morning and he REALLY isnt himself, he didnt barge out the door, just sitting in the corner (usually follows me around), not taking carrots and lettuce (freshly picked 2 days ago! lol  ) and he is altogether acting strange he is eating his hay and drinking normally though so maybe he is just tired.

Just uploading the pics now!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

How is he doing now? Wonder if he was having an off day or if he had gas? Poor baby. Keep us posted!

He's so cute!


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG, that is one ADORABLE Bunny. I'm in Love, he would look so cute with my Daisy Mae.



haha when I saw his pics I was thinking, "Susan has gotta see him!". He is just adorable! I cant believe how much trauma he must have been through. Poor little dear. 

He reminds me a lot of my Mr. Tumnus, he must have some lionhead in him. 

I loooove this picture:






Nothing better than that. He must think he died and went to heaven. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody, the vet said he probably has worms and they have upset his stomach ( considering he came from a mill breeder ) so he wormed him and he is a happy little guy today  although he hasnt been around us much because our Falconry mentor came over with the Hawks so he was in the bedroom, he is just jumping about now and bunny hopping over stereo speakers :craziness

So altogether he is OK now thanks for asking.. I am still on the look out for a girl friend for him though - preferably a giant but no such look :banghead


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 17, 2008)

CJ is sooooo adorable! I love his ears.  I'm glad he got his worm problem taken care of.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 2, 2008)

Well havnt updated for a while and havnt been around much so here goes:

Since we have been having building work done he has been in his cage, in my room wich results in a very unhappy bunny. But he is alright health wise and still comes out for cuddles (and slept in his basket on my bed last night lol ) often but he is getting out (err..sneaking out!) whilst I clean his cage. He isnt liking the new adition (eagle owl) either


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 28, 2008)

Another update:

Firstly: :biggrin2: sorry just had to post this - I have been working with CJ for (what feels like years) 3 or 4 weeks now and when it just didnt seem possible he finally gave me a bit of faith! whe we got him, he was a cuddle bun, then when he got shut away more because of the building work he started to bite me, scratch, grunt when I went to feed him, all around hate me, he wouldnt step within 5 feet of me, within the first week I was able to put my hands in his cage without getting bitten, that was fine. If all I could do was pet him and look after him right that was it but I thought maybe it was possible to bring the old CJ back, and after hours and hours of one-on-one time he finally gave up this morning and was letting me cuddle him and for the first time in ages (although, my brother could flip him up so I could check his feet) he let me flip him up and just lay there for a while (BTW, sorry the pic is in a weird place and half his legs are cut out, my brother took the photo  ) :





Healthwise he is doing well, his sore hock is ok now and he is hopping alot better now!

His cage has changed (again) first he was in a petstore cage in the lounge, then he got moved to my room as his cage, then he got moved to the petstore cage in the new lounge, then petstore cage in my brothers room but he has bad allergies so he moved into a cat crate in my room, then I got some NIC grids and used them to build his new cage (was 2x3x2 now 3x3x2) and he is much happier! will get pics uploaded later!


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, what an adorabale little guy CJ is!! :inlove:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks!

Cage pics: (2x3 was his first cage, then it got switched)








3x3 with 1x3 level:












and some pics of CJ:




Here you can see how he was partly-shaved (off his back):




He never stops moving hense:








"Oooh, readi-grass!!!"




Close up:




Grooming:












Grooming again:




"Cleanin' ma feets!"




Bunny butt:




"hey I cant stand up totally with this here?"




"kiss my big bunneh butt!!"





Picture overload


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

He's an absolute living doll!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

I want!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I didn't see your blog!! I thought you were just mean before not having an avatar and not posting any pics lol  I take it all back! 

CJ is SOOOOO cute! I don't normally go for the fluffy kinds of bunnehs but he is adorable. He looks so comfy in that pic in your arms! We need moooooore pics! 

Also, that owl doesn't look much like a bunny butt lol, but it is sooo pretty! I love it! 

:inlove: <<===== This blog!! 

Jen xx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Jen I was thinking the same thing about the Bunny Butt picture. I actually looked at it quite a few times thinking "Geez I must be missing something here".:foreheadsmack:

We certainly do need many more pictures of that littlle Beauty.

Susan


----------



## pipwin (Jul 4, 2008)

CJ is fabulously cute andit looks like he's enjoying that new pen! 

The bunny butt picture looks a lot like a falcon to me... is it a merlin? where did he come from?

I also love the pictures of CJ in his bed. It makes me want to get my crazy haired Winston a bed... but then i think he might try to eat it.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 2, 2008)

Time for an update me thinks! About that pic of the bird, its a kestrel, not mine (unfortauntly) but its because I moved the pic into the place of casper's pic on photobucker :grumpy:

Casper is doing great, we have finally found somewhere to get him a friend closeby and should be getting one by january next year (probably in october though) . He is him usual self and becomeing more cuddly by the day. I am going to be taking down the cage and just put him in the dog crate when need be (when we go out maybe) and he can free range in my room most of the time. Not sure how that will work out with the rat cage though! might have to put it out on the dog crate or chest of draws. 






:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2008)

This has got to be one of the cutest Bunnes I have ever seen.






Note to self "Add to Bunny Napping List"

Susan


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks! 
A little update:
Casper has moved cage, once again, to one under my bed wich in bigger then what he has been in, but anyway. Hopefully we should be starting building his new outdoor hutch soon (the whole thing will be 7ftx5ft), then in october we are going to get him neutered then either get a female british giant to live with him or try making a trio and get a netherland dwarf and a mini-rex or two other small breeds to live with him. Hopefully shouldnt take too long to build the outdoor hutch either. Pictures maybe later!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2008)

This pic reminded me of Daisy Mae so much, I thought it was her! Haha!

Wow, how is little Casper doing? I hope he adapts to his new cage and newer cage well, I know how buns hate change!:? 

How' the weather there? We are just starting fall, so it's about 70-80F during the days still.

Best of luck with the hutch!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks AngelnSnuffy, he is good. Been out for play time this morning then flopped out on my bed for about an hour :shock: and he has found his new fav. toy...an NIC cube connector. I throw it past him, he fetches it then throws it around for a while hehe. The weather isnt too bad here I guess, its averaging 50-54F in the nights and 56-59F during the day. He has been out a few times during the week in the cooler weather and enjoys it, probably still warm from all that fur  . The nights are also getting darker and its usually pitch black by 7:30pm, if it carrys on like this he will be spending from the start of december to the end of january inside, and spending christmas with us :biggrin2:, its going to be fun trying to stop him eating the x-mas tree  .


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Do we have any pictures? :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

PICTURES!?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 8, 2008)

Its been WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long! 
Quick update and pics later: Casper has had bad gas for a few days but it is better now (although not completely gone) and I will be getting something for it soon hopefully. He is still acting the same though but does sometimes grind his teeth  has chewed through loads more wires I didnt even know exsisted. Got no further with the outdoor hutch but it dosent matter much for now anyway, its dropping to about 6c at night now so he would be inside anyway. Next year he will probably have be able to have a much bigger pen anyway, depends if me move the ferrets properly outside or not.

And, if this posts right, here is a video my friend took of Casper darting about (sorry about the lighting, there is hardly any light in my room :grumpy: ):


----------

